# How to fletch without a jig?



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

this covers everything- scroll down a little bit for fletching

http://paleoplanet69529.yuku.com/topic/21933

another way

http://paleoplanet69529.yuku.com/topic/20695

or you could do this

http://www.primitivearcher.com/smf/index.php/topic,13025.0.html

good luck,
Rob


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks Rob. Checking them out right now. Anybody else have any advice?


----------



## herrmanns139 (Jan 27, 2010)

I made my first arrows by hand. Fletching and all. Kegan showed me the trick.

Here it is. Get artificial sinew from 3 rivers. The stuff is a waxed nylon flat string that can be ripped into 5 strands. Do that, the thin strands are perfect.

Make a regular knot at the end of the string. Cut off the little extra off the end so the knot is on the end. Then tie a knot around the string to make a basic noose if you will. pull it tight around the shaft and wrap it a once or twice then wrap over the vane. Note, cut the back of the vane, a little notch is all. Then wrap another time and then insert the next vane. Wrap around the shaft again and then wrap around the 3rd vane. To tie it off, you just have an extra loop that you wrap over, then feed the end of the wrap into the loop and pull the loop which feeds the end under itself.

Do the same to the front. Glue, and your done.

Confusing right? Hard to explain in words. Its the easiest way I have found to do up feathers.

If you dont like wrapping, or gluing, you could buy fletch tape. It is a double sided adhesive tape. stick to the vane, remove the red film, stick to the arrow.

I used a lare door hinge and a clamp to hold the feathers in place and gave them offset on the arrow. The result is pretty nice.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

problem is I dont think they ship to Mexico. I think Ill order artificial feathers and try to do that with thin sewing thread and super glue. My wooden arrows are painted but have the places where the feathers used to be bare, so Ill use tha for reference


----------

